# LOTM - March 2021 (Wiley)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for March 2021 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

March 2021 Nominations:

1) ionicatoms - Lawn Journal









2) Don_Bass - Lawn Journal


3)The_iHenry Lawn Journal. 


4) Wiley - Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @ionicatoms - Lawn Journal


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I nominate @Thor865 - Lawn Journal


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I nominate @Don_Bass Lawn Journal



Good luck brotha!


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> I nominate @Don_Bass Lawn Journal
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck brotha!


Thanks for the nomination bro. 🤙🏼


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @The_iHenry Lawn Journal.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I nominate @Wiley

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=14885&start=50


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@bosox_5 thanks for the nod!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I don't normally pay much attention to LOTM, but these sure are beautiful!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks for the nom @Redtenchu


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to @Wiley!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice going Wiley


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Congrats @Wiley


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Wiley Congratulations!
I love to see that TTTF shining in the winter!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks guys! Appreciate all the great info and help from the members of TLF.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hurray! @Wiley


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks @bosox_5 the way the rest of the country was looking I thought we were going to do an ice rink of the month.


----------

